# W-Lan Adapter aktiv aber keine Netzwerke zum verbinden



## 5N!cK3Rs (24. Mai 2010)

hi,

habe bis jetz meinen PC immer per Kabel angeschlossen gehabt aber nun wollte ich keine kabel mehr durch meine neue Wohnung ziehen. Also bin ich losgegangen und habe mir meinen W-Lan Stick geholt.

Ich habe Win 7 Ultimate und den Belkin F5D8053 v6. mein router ist die  DSL-easyBox 802 von Vodafone. wenn ich den Stick einstecke wird er automatisch installiert (treiber wird heruntergeladen) und im Geräte-Manager als Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter unter "Netzwerkadapter" angezeigt. unter eigenschaften steht das er einwandfrei funktioniert. die blaue led leuchtet dauerhaft.
unter geräte und drucker steht er auch.

klicke ich nun im netzwerk- und freigabecenter auf adaptereinstellungen ändern sehe ich mein onboard lan. Lan-verbindung 3 die mein UMTS Stick darstellt und die Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung 4 die aktiv ist und darunter steht das es der Belkin W-Lan Stick ist.
versuche ich nun aber eine drahtlosverbindung herzustellen kommt immer nur "unerwarteter Fehler". die problembehebung hat auch keine veränderung gebracht.

ich sehe also nicht mal ein netzwerk in das ich mich einwählen könnte oder sonstiges.
an meiner freundin ihrem laptop mit win vista geht der stick ohne probleme... er wird erkannt und man kann sofort die verfügbaren w-lans sehen.

woran kann das liegen?
für schnelle hilfe bin ich euch sehr dankbar!
mfg


----------



## padme (24. Mai 2010)

hi,
hast du evtl. den dienst automatische w-lan konfiguration deaktiviert?
ansonsten würde ich die dienste mit denen deiner freundin einmal abgleichen...


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (24. Mai 2010)

der dienst ist gestartet und der starttyp ist automatisch....  das hatte ich auch schon mal im i-net gefunden und daraufhin kontrolliert. leider ist das nicht der hacken an der sache.
treiber habe ich auch schon zig verschieden probiert... der auf der mitgelieferten cd. einer von der HP der auch für win 7 sein soll. wie gesagt habe ich zZ den den es automatisch aus dem internet hat installiert.

ich bin echt am verzweifeln. da es bei meiner freundin halt ohne probleme geht liegt es offensichtlich am win 7. das w-lan netz ist auch in der ganzen wohnung mit mindestens stark zu empfangen. daran liegt es also auch nicht.

hat noch jmd ein tip für mich?
die anderen dienste kontrolliere ich später. wenn meine freundin wieder zuhause ist.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

Mit welchem Modus arbeitet Dein Router? 802.11 a/b/g/h/ ?
Sicherstellen, dass Router und Adapter den selben nutzen.
Auch sollten beide TCPIPv4 bzw v6 nutzen, damit sie kommunizieren können.


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (24. Mai 2010)

also mein router hat mixed = 802.11 n/g/b und 802.11e/WMM QoS ist ON mein stick ist 802.11 b/g/n kompatibel. das geht also auf jeden.. wie gesagt geht der stick bei meiner freundin am lappi gleich ohne probleme ins i-net.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

Dann mal noch die Transferprotokolle checken.


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (24. Mai 2010)

transferkontrolle??? was und wo ist das ??? diese dienste??


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

Guckst Du hier mal im Anhang.


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (24. Mai 2010)

internetprotokoll version 4 und 6 hab ich. ist beides auf automatisch beziehen eingestellt.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch ne Belkin WLan-Karte. Dort wurde neben dem Treiber immer so ein WLan Verbindungsmanager mitinstalliert und es war nur über diesen möglich, sich mit den WLan-Netzen zu verbinden.
Der normal installierte Windowstreiber war immer fehlerhaft.
Hatte dann mal mittels WinRAR die Setup der Belkin CD geöffnet und die in der Setup enthaltenen Treiber extrahiert und manuell über den Gerätemanager installiert und dann ging auch die autom. Netzwerkverbindung via Windows.
Das fällt mir jetzt halt noch ein.


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (24. Mai 2010)

habe gerade nochmal den win vista treiber neu installiert der auf der cd dabei war. geht trozdem nicht mit win zu connecten. wenn ich eine neue dratlosverbindung hinzufügen will geht nur unten rechts bei der uhr nen pop up auf dem steht das ich mit netzwerk 4 (ist mein lankabel) verbunden bin... aber kein w-lan netz angezeigt und sonst passiert auch nix....

€: wenn ich das setup normal installiere scheint es nicht zu beenden... zumindest kommt kein abschlussfenster in dem ich auf fertig stellen klicken muss... oder is das bei dem setup nicht? und ein programm ist danach auch nicht installiert mit dem ich connecten kann.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (24. Mai 2010)

Versuch mal von der Belkin Seite. Das Setup mit Adminrechten ausführen.

Belkin : Support : F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter - Drivers


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (24. Mai 2010)

habe den treiber mit programm für v6 runtergeladen und ging dann nur im kompatibilitätsmodus mit win xp sp2 zu installieren.... hab zwar jetz das belkin programm was ich auch starten kann - kann dort aber nichts auswählen oder verändern weil alles grau hinterlegt ist und kein button funktioniert.
netzwerkstatus zB: keine funkverbindung der laptop mit arbeitsplatz ist bund. dann keine rote liene mit gelben dreieck und der router is grau. das gleiche beim i-net dahinter. kann nicht verbinden oder trennen klicken oder sonst was. auch wenn ich einen anteren reiter anklicke ist keine funktion wählbar. update sagt mir das es die aktuellste version ist. wenigstens das geht


----------



## padme (25. Mai 2010)

was mir als letztes noch einfällt, hast du evtl im router eingestellt, dass keine neuen netzwerkgeräte zugelassen werden sollen?
evtl ist das laptop deiner freundin schon im router registriert und dein pc nicht..da komme ich grade so drauf, weil ich in meiner fritz.box das so eingestellt habe, da drin arbeitet ein mac-filter.
schönen gruss am morgen


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (25. Mai 2010)

ich habe am router noch nix verstellt. und das kann es auch nicht sein da noch ein zweites w-lan aus dem haus bei meiner freundin aufm laptop angezeigt wird. auch wenn ich den belkin zum w-lan connecten benutze. und an meinem pc sehe ich nicht ein w-lan netz.


----------



## fenner (26. Mai 2010)

Hi

Ich habe mir heute den gleichen gekauft und hab auch probleme damit (siehe meinen boost) aber vielleicht funtioniert es bei dir nicht, weil dieser vielleicht win7 nicht unterstützt. lese da nämlich gerade auf der verpackung, das nur xp, vist und 2000 geht. hab natürlich keine ahnung ob win7 nur noch nicht auf dem markt war bevor die schachtel bedruckt wurde . aber ich tausche meinen morgen wieder um  wennst bis dahin nicht geht


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (28. Mai 2010)

hi fenner,

hast du ein weg gefunden ? oder hast du ihn umgetauscht?
mfg


----------

